# Kit Carson(Tribute to a great Trail Horse)



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## Heleen Strydom (Sep 2, 2013)

So sorry for your loss! Sounds like he was quite a horse!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

A beautiful tribute to your equine partner. Thank you for sharing his story,even though I read it with tears in my eyes, I enjoyed hearing about Kit's life. He was a mighty horse to use up all those lives and he still lives in Heaven!
So sorry for your families pain right now and God bless.


----------



## BolderDash (Apr 30, 2014)

So sorry to hear of your Kit's passing. After reading your story, I can't help but think he was lucky to have such good caretakers.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

RhondaLynn, That is a beautiful story! I am so sorry. Kit was a great horse.

Nancy


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Ah Rhonda.....I know how hard this has to be.....and it has me all choked up too.....

It's an amazing story and one worth telling.

I can't imagine heaven without horses so I guess you'll have a special one to meet you there when the time comes.....(hopefully not to soon though).

You had him a long time. I don't know how you would have liked this story to end, but as Soloman reminds us, Everything has a time.

You got to enjoy him until the end.

Sorry Rhonda....


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. Your great friend, Kit, will be greatly missed. **hugs and prayers sent for comfort**


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

What adventures! Sounds like Kit was quite the horse and will be deeply missed.

So very sorry for you and your family and everyone else he touched in life.


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

Thank you everyone who has responded.. Yes, Kit was a GREAT horse.. but he was MOSTLY my daughters horse.. I was just the mom... 

Rhonda


----------



## ALegUp (Sep 26, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful tribute. I am so very sorry for your loss. I, too, have lost one that I spent a lifetime with. I understand the pain both you and your daughter are feeling. Kudos to you for giving him such a wonderful life. And kudos to Kit for creating those family memories that will last a lifetime. A very special boy, indeed.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Dang, I am at work and I have mascara running everywhere from the tears. That story touched my heart.


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss, I know how you are feeling. A year ago in March I had to put my old Pokey down at the age of 31. I had him for 17 years... since I was 6 and now I am 25. He was very much to me like Kit was to your daughter. He had a very bad arthritic knee, we tended to it for years but it got to the point where you could tell it was too painful and we didn't want to run the risk of him running around and snapping it (because he DID still run around, crazy old man). I miss him every day but am so thankful I had him, I shared some of my best memories with him.


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. Kit sounded like an absolutely wonderful horse.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Rhonda, I am so very sorry to hear the loss of Kit, it brought tears to my eyes, I can feel the sadness with you. You and your family gave Kit the best care throughout his life and I can imagine how sad you all are to lose him. He was a loved horse and a very lucky horse to have you! I am sad with you and I know he is in heaven now running free, healthy and young again. I can only imagine how you are feeling but when Dillon was indirectly hit by lightning in 2011 we all, even the vet thought he might die, but he did not, but I can tell you I thought if he did that was it for horses. Thank you for sharing its life, and again very sorry for the loss of a great horse.


----------

